# Hello, My Husband and I are new to the Goat world.



## tracy (Jan 18, 2012)

We have a little brother and sister pair, Jack and Tes. They are only 2 and a half months old and already we love them. They are Pygmy babies, and I was So concerned that our little dogs would hurt them, Jack put my fears to rest when he head butted the dachshund right back out the gate. However the dachshund (Cooper) Loves His baby goats and watches over them like they belong to him. So we let him. Our babies have only been with us since Friday the 13th and we all love them. Any helpful hints or tips would be great. We were told they hate the snow, but they are out with us in it, if we keep them locked in the pen they SCREAM till we let them out. That makes them happy. and yepper Cooper is right there with them too. as I get familiar with the site Ill post some pics.. I do have lots.. Looking forward to replies and meeting new Goat friends, 
Thank Tracy.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome! Your little herd has already captured you heart I see. As you poke around here you'll learn alot, everyone will help you out, no question is a dumb one! We were all newbies at one time.
Is Jack banded? (neutered) If not you're going to need it done as soon as possible.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome. Love your little goats! Pictures please!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful world of goats :wave: And this wonferful forum :greengrin:


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi and welcome! My first goats were pygmies. I was given one, bought another, bred some, bought some, sold some. I now have over a dozen goats, but they are mostly fainters...go figure.  Goats are easy to love and you'll have a lot of fun with them.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Welcome :wave: from Georgia! Goats are addicting and this is a great place to learn things as well as share stories and brag  

yes you will want to get your little boy fixed if he isn't already or else he will try to breed with his sister .

Feel free to post pics or ask questions..this site has lots of people who know what they are doing  So feel free to have a look and you will learn a lot


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome from PA. I too have and love pygmies. BUT BE WARNED, goats are addicting. I started with2 and have 22 now. Yes I too recommend having jack nuetered very soon if not already done. For your sanity and peace of mind. But aren't they fun and oh so lovable


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome to the group and to goats!!! :wave:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
Are you familiar with the basics? hay, fresh water, loose goat minerals, shelter. 
I am sure you will really enjoy your goats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to TGS Tracy!!!

Little pygmies are adorable aren't they? I have a few pygmy/nigerian crosses that I raised from babies and my oldest is now almost 12...absolutely addicting and just loveable little critters too.

And yep...if the breeder didn't band Jack before you got he and Tes, you'll definately want to have that done within the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome.. :wave: glad to have you with us..... :thumb:


----------



## tracy (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW thank you all for the warm welcome.. 

And No Jack is not banded yet, we have an apt with the breeder in a couple weeks so that he can be banded, the breeder and us agree that they needed a that time to feel at home. SO Yes we Are going to band him. They are for our enjoyment as pets. And we are not planning to breed Tes. Just love them..

Thanks Tracy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear that the breeder is willing to do this...even as cute as Jack is now, he'll be a much sweeter pet once wethered and Tes will like him better too. Can't wait to see pics of your babies!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hoe exciting. I have to warn you.

You will get more I promise. 

Be careful he is going to be able to bred the little sister. 

Need Pictures, please


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome from Southern Maryland :wave:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome! As everyone has said...two ALWAYS become more. I was only gonna get two little pygmies as pets but now I have 17 and counting, lol. 

I think because the two little pygmies that I got were so sweet I just couldn't help myself. I still have those two little pygmies to and their still my two favorites, lol.


----------

